# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v12.70 Update!! 31 MAR 2017

## Shamseldeen Victory

*ATF v12.70 Update!! 31 MAR 2017!!*  *Advance Turbo Flasher v12.70  
Release Date: March 31, 2017
Firmware Version Required : 11.0.10 or 11.0.12
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 10 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 8 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.12.06 - Windows 7 (32-bit and 64-bit) - Available in Windows Driver Update Server
ATF Box USB Driver Required: 2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit)   Interim Update 2017 
- Update New ATF Server IP Address
- Prepare server for upcoming Update.*  *__________________________________________________  ________________________*   *DOWNLOAD HERE:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم اخي عالمتابعة_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يمكن التحديث عبر الأبديت من داخل البوكس
او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hameed atiah

ألف شكر بارك الله بيك

----------


## bdradin

بوكس ممتاز

----------

